# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7T & 2.8L Timing Belt Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If there's one job on your Audi C5 A6 2.7T/2.8L that won't tolerate shortcuts or mistakes, it's a timing belt replacement. There are no do-overs to be had - get it right the first time, or pay.

We know what it takes to do this job. That's why our Ultimate timing belt kits include the things you need to do a trouble-free, lasting t-belt service: premium timing belt plus tensioners, rollers, seals, water pump and thermostat.


*How's Your Timing?*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T & 2.8L

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_ <-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

From now until midnight (EST) on July 12, 2017 save 10% on Timing Service Kits fpr your Audi C5 A6 2.7T


----------

